# JUMBO Harlequin



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's not harlequin shrimp, but it looks like it and it's HUGE!



It looks bright red with white stripped line, but it is a bit stress in the picture and I forgot the scientific name of it


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> It's not harlequin shrimp, but it looks like it and it's HUGE!


Huh?!

what resemblance am I missing?










What is that shrimp anyways, where did you find it?

Looks like a Macrobrachium sp. shrimp to me.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

OHHHHHhh Doh, you meant the Sulawesi Harlequin shrimp! Doh! Haha, my bad!










Yes It does kinda look like those.

I'm quite sure thats a Macrobrachium shrimp though.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a female Chameleon shrimp.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's Chameleon shrimp


----------

